# tuck and roll uphostry



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

will someone please explain the basics to me?


----------



## Trunkpopindelta88 (Oct 13, 2002)

Basically its Like dis: tuck and roll is a Method cosisting of a staple Gun ,Spray Adhesive, and the ability to fold and hide excess fabric in cracks, crevaces, or seams, if U ever ran a deck without the factory harness than this is right up your alley. but its easy and a fun weekend project. Good Luck!!!


----------



## RollinSlow84 (Jun 26, 2003)

what the fuck u talkin about??

rollin low is talking about tuck and roll upholstery, like on a caddy doorpanel.


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

yup lol

i think you just take vinyl and some foam padding the stich staight lines in it evenly spaced...will shall see this winter DIY BABY :cheesy:


----------

